# Halloween Asylum 30% off everything in stock!!



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> Just a heads up that Halloween Asylum is having a 30% off sale on all in stock merchandise through Monday, Feb. 3. Enter code HELL2014 in the coupon box when checking out. They have some good stuff in stock and 30% is nothing to sneeze at! I just placed an order and got some cool stuff for a great savings. If you've never done business with Nancy at Halloween Asylum, do yourself a favor. They rock!!
> 
> www.halloweenasylum.com



I hope you ordered some cool masks. You know I can never have too many masks in my collection.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

The sad thing is...everything that I'd like to get is "out of stock"


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you are just looking now, well the sale was over at the beginning of the month. There were a lot of cool things in stock back when the sale started.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Naw, I looked back then too. I did get some things, but most of what I was looking for was out of stock. But it's always nice to get a code. If I can save money I'm a happy camper.


----------

